# Boost



## vraiblonde

So far the only downside of being on the road is my diet has gone to hell and yes I'm putting on weight.  :grrrrr:  For some reason I got some Boost drinks, figuring sure, meal replacement twice a day, then have a reasonable dinner.

No.

One little stingy 8oz drink has *360 calories* and a #### ton of sugar.  For 360 calories I can have 2 eggs and a piece of toast, or a bowl of oatmeal, or a number of other real food items that will make me not be hungry anymore.  It's seems like Boost drinks would be good for weight gain, not loss.  Or maybe a hit of nutrition after a workout or something.

Anyway, they're dumb and going in the trash.


----------



## Misfit

My lunch every work day for years has been a boost, powerbar and diet soda.


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> My lunch every work day for years has been a boost, powerbar and diet soda.



Well, you drink enough beer to make up for your nutritional lack.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Well, you drink enough beer to make up for your nutritional lack.



It's true!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> So far the only downside of being on the road is my diet has gone to hell and yes I'm putting on weight.  :grrrrr:  For some reason I got some Boost drinks, figuring sure, meal replacement twice a day, then have a reasonable dinner.
> 
> No.
> 
> One little stingy 8oz drink has *360 calories* and a #### ton of sugar.  For 360 calories I can have 2 eggs and a piece of toast, or a bowl of oatmeal, or a number of other real food items that will make me not be hungry anymore.  It's seems like Boost drinks would be good for weight gain, not loss.  Or maybe a hit of nutrition after a workout or something.
> 
> Anyway, they're dumb and going in the trash.




How about the Atkins Shakes?  They're ready to serve and have low carbs, of course.  They also have higher protein.  Some of their newer line of snack bars (Harvest Trail) are all natural ingredients, and really good.    I stick to the chocolate flavors or the coffee flavors in the shakes because they taste better.  

Atkins has a mobile app now, and it will sync with your Fitbit.  I'm using it to help me counting the carbs. 

I have found that with my hypothyroid condition paired with menopause, the best way to watch my weight is with counting carbs.  I also exercise in addition to my steps every day just to help keep the pounds at bay.

In watching carbs,  I don't eat the cereals like oatmeal. (even though the steel cut oats are healthy whole grains) I'll have egg whites to save on the fat/cholesterol, (I cook them in a non-stick skillet) with HALF of one of those toasted Arnold sandwich thins in the morning.  (100% whole grain and being that I only eat half of one, it's only 8 net carbs and 50 calories)  OR if I have no time to make that, I will drink one of the shakes.  

At lunch I have a shake and 1 cup of cooked non starchy veggies,  usually leftovers from the night before. 

Then, I eat a reasonable dinner & just limit the carbs.  I could get the Atkins dinners, but I prefer to eat the fresh foods.  Their dinners aren't horrible, though.  Depends on what you get.


----------



## RareBreed

I have been using Thrive since February and I have to say it's been great. My energy level is great (Get up at 0230 for work), minor aches and pains from getting older have disappeared, and for once in probably the last 20 years, my digestive health is on point!

* Since this is about weight loss, I want to point out that Thrive is not a weight loss product. You have to put in the work but Thrive does help fill in gaps in nutrition (vitamin and minerals) and helps with appetite control *


----------



## Vince

I lost 2 whole lbs. in one week while I was working on the shed everyday.  Now all I have to do is lose the other 20 lbs.


----------



## Bann

RareBreed said:


> I have been using Thrive since February and I have to say it's been great. My energy level is great (Get up at 0230 for work), minor aches and pains from getting older have disappeared, and for once in probably the last 20 years, my digestive health is on point!
> 
> * Since this is about weight loss, I want to point out that Thrive is not a weight loss product. You have to put in the work but Thrive does help fill in gaps in nutrition (vitamin and minerals) and helps with appetite control *



Sounds like it's working for you!   

I've seen that and a couple of other plans out there that some of my FB friends are using.  (Plexus, Shakeology, etc) I've just never been a fan of multi-level marketing plans, so it wouldn't work for me.  I don't take supplements, but I do try to eat healthy enough to get the vitamins and minerals I need - and to work out at least 5 hours a weeks.


----------



## RareBreed

Bann said:


> Sounds like it's working for you!
> 
> I've seen that and a couple of other plans out there that some of my FB friends are using.  (Plexus, Shakeology, etc) I've just never been a fan of *multi-level marketing plans*, so it wouldn't work for me.  I don't take supplements, but I do try to eat healthy enough to get the vitamins and minerals I need - and to work out at least 5 hours a weeks.



I found it by accident. I have never tried to get others to try it. It's more about that I feel better. I try to hula hoop for about 30 minutes a day. Plus whenever I get a chance at work, I walk up and down five flights of stairs a couple times to get some added exercise in.

Plus, I'm not an eater. I can literally count on one hand some days the things I eat.  I was hoping that Thrive would help in that area too since I don't get all the needed vitamins and minerals. Normally, I only eat breakfast and dinner during the week and then lunch and dinner on the weekends. Even when I do eat, there's not a lot on my plate to begin with.


----------



## General Lee

RareBreed said:


> I found it by accident. I have never tried to get others to try it. It's more about that I feel better. I try to hula hoop for about 30 minutes a day. Plus whenever I get a chance at work, I walk up and down five flights of stairs a couple times to get some added exercise in.
> 
> Plus, I'm not an eater. I can literally count on one hand some days the things I eat.  I was hoping that Thrive would help in that area too since I don't get all the needed vitamins and minerals. Normally, I only eat breakfast and dinner during the week and then lunch and dinner on the weekends. Even when I do eat, there's not a lot on my plate to begin with.



Not eating is not good for you either. You don't have to have a lot on your plate at each meal, but small multiple meals during the day is what you want. Keeps the metabolism firing. If you go long periods of time between meals, the body stores fat to feed off of. Small frequent meals during the day, as long as you're not in a calorie surplus, and some exercise, you'll be amazed of the weight you can loose. 

Note: Not saying you're over weight, I actually have no idea. Just making reference to the eating habits.


----------



## RoseRed

I need an enchilada.


----------



## Misfit

RoseRed said:


> I need an enchilada.



I've read their milk's a super food. 


Never mind, I think I got that wrong.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> How about the Atkins Shakes?  They're ready to serve and have low carbs, of course.  They also have higher protein.  Some of their newer line of snack bars (Harvest Trail) are all natural ingredients, and really good.    I stick to the chocolate flavors or the coffee flavors in the shakes because they taste better.
> 
> Atkins has a mobile app now, and it will sync with your Fitbit.  I'm using it to help me counting the carbs.
> 
> I have found that with my hypothyroid condition paired with menopause, the best way to watch my weight is with counting carbs.  I also exercise in addition to my steps every day just to help keep the pounds at bay.
> 
> In watching carbs,  I don't eat the cereals like oatmeal. (even though the steel cut oats are healthy whole grains) I'll have egg whites to save on the fat/cholesterol, (I cook them in a non-stick skillet) with HALF of one of those toasted Arnold sandwich thins in the morning.  (100% whole grain and being that I only eat half of one, it's only 8 net carbs and 50 calories)  OR if I have no time to make that, I will drink one of the shakes.
> 
> At lunch I have a shake and 1 cup of cooked non starchy veggies,  usually leftovers from the night before.
> 
> Then, I eat a reasonable dinner & just limit the carbs.  I could get the Atkins dinners, but I prefer to eat the fresh foods.  Their dinners aren't horrible, though.  Depends on what you get.



I admire your restraint but I like to eat and restrictive diets aren't sustainable for me or my lifestyle.  What does typically get me back down to normal is cutting out bread, pasta, and other worthless carbs (like you said) and staying away from fried chicken and beer.  If I stick with meat and veggies for awhile, I'll drop the weight in no time.  Fortunately we're leaving my homeland today and going to Des Moines, where relatives won't be there to feed me crazy things and want to have drinks with me.  There's also a great fitness room in our hotel.  

I was just surprised that the Boost drinks are touted for weight loss, when they can't possibly work for that purpose.


----------



## RareBreed

General Lee said:


> Not eating is not good for you either. You don't have to have a lot on your plate at each meal, but small multiple meals during the day is what you want. Keeps the metabolism firing. If you go long periods of time between meals, the body stores fat to feed off of. Small frequent meals during the day, as long as you're not in a calorie surplus, and some exercise, you'll be amazed of the weight you can loose.
> 
> Note: Not saying you're over weight, I actually have no idea. Just making reference to the eating habits.



Oh, I know that (about the body storing fat due to not eating). Probably why I could stand to lose a few pounds. Unfortunately, I can't really eat at work and by the time I get home, it's almost dinner time anyway. I do drink a ton of water though. I think that helps with not really being hungry much.


----------



## RoseRed

Misfit said:


> I've read their milk's a super food.   Never mind, I think I got that wrong.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> So far the only downside of being on the road is my diet has gone to hell and yes I'm putting on weight.  :grrrrr:  For some reason I got some Boost drinks, figuring sure, meal replacement twice a day, then have a reasonable dinner.
> 
> No.
> 
> One little stingy 8oz drink has *360 calories* and a #### ton of sugar.  For 360 calories I can have 2 eggs and a piece of toast, or a bowl of oatmeal, or a number of other real food items that will make me not be hungry anymore.  It's seems like Boost drinks would be good for weight gain, not loss.  Or maybe a hit of nutrition after a workout or something.
> 
> Anyway, they're dumb and going in the trash.


I'm the same as you!  I'd much rather have 2 eggs and toast vs. a shake drink.  Have you tried those meal prep things?  I just started doing them this week and I'm hoping not only to maybe drop some lbs. but also to save $ bringing breakfast and lunch vs. eating out.  Breakfast was kinda hard but I've got lunches for the entire week and its all good stuff.  Today is Mexican chicken veggie soup and chicken salad boats (chicken salad on baby romaine) tomorrow is salmon w/ asparagus, Wednesday is greek salad w/ chicken...you just alternate days so you don't get sick of eating the same stuff.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I admire your restraint but I like to eat and restrictive diets aren't sustainable for me or my lifestyle.  What does typically get me back down to normal is cutting out bread, pasta, and other worthless carbs (like you said) and staying away from fried chicken and beer.  If I stick with meat and veggies for awhile, I'll drop the weight in no time.  Fortunately we're leaving my homeland today and going to Des Moines, where relatives won't be there to feed me crazy things and want to have drinks with me.  There's also a great fitness room in our hotel.
> 
> I was just surprised that the Boost drinks are touted for weight loss, when they can't possibly work for that purpose.



Oh, I don't restrain all that much!  I still eat the goodies and splurge.   For example, with breakfast I like having the egg whites vs whole eggs , mainly because I save not only carbs, but  calories.  I think potion control in addition to the carb control really is key for me, too.  So I try to keep portions to the "recommended" size.  I find that I can't eat as much anyway from doing that.


----------



## Christy

Weight Watchers has been working GREAT for me.  It is not nearly as restrictive as all of the other crazy diets out there, and the WW app is awesome.  I do the meetings, but you don't have to.  You can just sign up for the App and it does it all for you as far as counting points.  It has a nifty barcode scanner (which is very addictive, I am the always scanning stuff ).  You should give it a shot and see how it works for you.


----------



## Misfit

No boost today. My friend gave me 2 ½ lbs Peanut M&M’s.


----------



## GWguy

Misfit said:


> No boost today. My friend gave me 2 ½ lbs Peanut M&M’s.



That would last me all of 10 minutes.  Sugar coated crack.


----------



## RoseRed

Mmmm... Popeyes!


----------



## RareBreed

The Thrive that I use came out with an Apple Pie flavored Lifestyle Mix for a limited time that I wanted to try. I went to bed looking so forward to it in the morning. Maybe I didn't use enough but I couldn't taste any apple flavor at all! Going to use a whole pack tomorrow morning to see if that works. What a disappointment.  
https://media.le-vel.com/Documents/THRV015.pdf


----------



## RareBreed

I was searching for something and this popped up. After a year of really working at losing weight, I have finally started to see a difference. I am down over 30lbs. I stopped getting on the scale when it hit 200 so I don't know how heavy I was when I decided enough was enough.


----------



## vraiblonde

RareBreed said:


> I was searching for something and this popped up. After a year of really working at losing weight, I have finally started to see a difference. I am down over 30lbs. I stopped getting on the scale when it hit 200 so I don't know how heavy I was when I decided enough was enough.



Wow, good for you!  You look terrific!


----------



## RareBreed

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, good for you!  You look terrific!


Thank you. My biggest issue was snacking after work. Almost binge snacking even when I wasn't hungry. Now I go for a walk before heading home. By the time I get home, a small snack is just enough to hold me over until dinner. I am also not eating as much from box/can like I used to. Eating better foods. And going out for dinner 1-2 times per week instead of 3-4 times.


----------



## Yooper

Misfit said:


> It's true!


In honor of Oktoberfest:
Bier = flüßiges Brot!

--- Ende der Programmierzeile (MCP)


----------

